# Archäologie ...Wieder eine Änderung?



## Scharuuni (17. Januar 2012)

Hallo Mitstreiter,

aus etwas Langeweile habe ich die Archäologie wieder "ausgegraben".

Schön war, dass wenn man Gegenstände von einer Fraktion erledigt hatte, kaum noch Vorkommen davon erschienen sind.

So auch bei mir.
Ich hatte mich auf Kalimdor versteift, um endlich an die raren Uldum Gegenstände zu kommen.
Mir fehlten letztendlich nur von den Nachtelfen Tyrandes Lieblingspuppe um von dort alle Gegenstände vollständig zu haben.

Also flog ich letztendlich nur zwischen Nachtelfen und Tol´Vir - Vorkommen hin- und her in der Hoffnung dass endlich diese Puppe kommt.

Ab und zu gab es mal eine Ausnahme, dass ein Zwergen- oder Fossiles Vorkommen auftrat.

Jetzt habe ich endlich die Puppe bekommen (nach knapp 1.3oo Projekten) und ich dachte, Hey...super nur noch in Uldum graben.

Nichts da!!!
Jetzt sind sie wieder alle da.
Seit Stunden fliege ich fast nur noch 
Zwergen-, Fossile-, Troll- und besonders Nachtelfische (ich habe davon alle erledigt!!!)Grabungsstätten an, die ich seit Monaten schon nicht mehr gesehen hatte!!!!
...und kaum vermehrt, - eher weitaus weniger Tol´Vir Grabungsstätten.

Plötzlich scheint der Effekt verschwunden zu sein, dass fertige Fraktionen verringert auftauchen...

Wurde wieder etwas durch einen Patch geändert....?
Habe ich irgendwelche Patchnotes übersehen???


----------



## Sentro (17. Januar 2012)

Die Lösung ist hier leidlich einfach zu finden:

WoW sortiert die Grabungsorte in Fertigkeitsstufen ein, je nachdem, wie hoch dein Archöologieskill ist.
1-300: Zwerge, Nachtelfen, Fossilien, Trolle (Östliche Königreiche und Kalimdor)
300-375: Draenei, Orc (Scherbenwelt)
375-450: Nachtelfen, Trolle, Vrykul, Neruber (Nordend)
450-525: Tol'vir (Uldum/Kalimdor)

Ich versuchs mal einfach zu erklären: Diese Gruppen laufen teilweise quasi parallel zueinander, d.h. wenn du von einer von ihnen alles gefunden hast, was es gibt, wird diese Gruppe aus dem Suchraster quasi "entfernt", wodurch sich die Vorkommen dieser Gruppe stark verringern. Allerdings laufen Die Tol'Vir-Artefakte und die restlichen Kalimdor-Artefakte nicht parallel zueinander.

Anders ausgedrückt: Die rausgeschmissenen Artefaktgruppen aus Kalimdor werden wieder aufgenommen, sobald alle vier (Zwerge, Nachtelfen, Fossilien, Trolle) vervollständigt wurden. Dass mehr Tol'vir-Ausgrabungsorte aufgetaucht sind, lag schlicht und einfach daran, dass nur noch die Wahl, welche Orte als Nächstes erscheinen konnten, auf Nachtelfen oder Tol'vir fallen konnte. Nun, wo du alle wichtigen Artefakte der "alten" Völker, die man in ganz Kalimdor finden kann, vervollständigt hast, tauchen auch diese wieder mit der gleichen Wahrscheinlichkeit wie früher auf.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Tol'vir-Ausgrabungsstellen auftauchen, wurde nicht verringert, sondern die der anderen wieder auf ihr Normalniveau erhöht, dadurch, dass du Tyrandes Puppe zusammengesetzt hast.

Hoffe, man kann meine wirren Ausführungen verstehen


----------



## Scharuuni (1. Februar 2012)

Es ist jetzt 14 Tage her, dass ich diesen Thread geöffnet habe. Ich habe immer noch den gleichen Effekt:
Ich habe sehr selten Tol´Vir Fragmente. In der Zeit habe ich gut und gerne 200 neue Projekte erstellt. 
Also sicherlich einige Stunden vorm Monitor gesessen um zu sagen:

Sorry, keine Änderung...also nicht nur reines Pech.


Demnach war die Erklärung vom Vorposter logisch...Aber ich habe nie davon gehört oder gelesen.Sentro es wäre schön, wenn du mir nur einen Hinweis davon auf einer Blizzard Seite zeigen könntest.

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich diesen Thread auch parallel bei wow-europe aufgemacht habe.
...und siehe da: Ein GM hat sich zu Wort gemeldet.

Es ist von Blizzard scheinbar wirklich nicht wirklich gewollt...
Soll heißen: Es existiert ein Problem !!!!
...deswegen hier die Antwort von einem GM schwarz auf weiß.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

